# Paradigm S6 Question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I have been procrastinating for such a long time about updating my speakers and finally decided to make it happen. I checked out the new Aerial 6T and they are simply amazing. Unfortunately, my needs are for home theater and the new Aerial center won't be out for about five or six months although I imagine I could buy one of the current ones. Also they discontinued making their surround speakers and the new ones are about a year away. While they are awesome for music I'm wondering if they are too laid back for home theater.

My next choice and my original choice was the Paradigm S6 system. I found out though that they are at the end of cycle and Paradigm will be coming out with new speakers in the not too distant future. I'm leaning to getting the Paradigm because even though they will soon be replaced, I hate to procrastinate even longer (and I have said that too many times already). Any thoughts on what I should do? I'm very confused and sure could use some suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

No one can/should tell you what to do in this instance, because realistically only you know what is best given your particular situation. Paradigm makes some very nice speakers, and the Signature Series probably sound awesome, so it's not like you would be making a bad decision if you opted to buy them. One thought does spring to mind though... if they are a discontinued product line you might want to find out exactly when the new version is going to be launched. Often you can get a significant discount on the out-going model because the manufacturer wants to move the remaining stock.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

theJman said:


> No one can/should tell you what to do in this instance, because realistically only you know what is best given your particular situation. Paradigm makes some very nice speakers, and the Signature Series probably sound awesome, so it's not like you would be making a bad decision if you opted to buy them. One thought does spring to mind though... if they are a discontinued product line you might want to find out exactly when the new version is going to be launched. Often you can get a significant discount on the out-going model because the manufacturer wants to move the remaining stock.


Thank you Jim. I agree with you but I guess that at this point I need a push. I thought of waiting to see if the price goes down but there is only one distributor in the area and I'm not sure he could get a set once they stop making them. He does not even have the front speakers on demo anymore. Thanks again for taking the time to submit your thoughts.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Signature Series are rather expensive speakers, so given your dilemma I wonder if there's value in considering alternatives? My guess is you're looking at $10k or more for the front 3, depending upon which center you're considering, which does open up a raft of other very nice speakers.


----------

